# She likes to perch on her food bowl



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

My white Faced 'tiel, Lucy, likes to perch on her food bowl, so much so that her droppings mix into her food! Is there something I can do to correct this behaviour?


----------



## BirdGoddess (Oct 5, 2011)

Sometimes if you move them it'll make them quit. Also, are there plenty of different sizes of perches that she is able to stand on?


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes. right now she has 3 perches and I'm planning to add a rope perch to make it 4


----------



## Astarael90 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tiki does the exact same thing!!!!! Sits in it and tries to nest in it, lying down and chirping. Drives me nuts because the seed is wasted as she poos in it! She steps in and out over and over again for no reason and she flicks all the seed onto the floor as she does it. She doesn't do it as much anymore, but I don't know what made her stop.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> She steps in and out over and over again for no reason and she flicks all the seed onto the floor as she does it.


There will be less spillage if the layer of seed is shallow rather than deep. My birds like to step into the bowls to eat, and I've learned the hard way that the seeds need to be less than half an inch deep. The bowl is about 2 1/2 inches deep.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

If you get a food tube, you won't have this problem.


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

CookieTiel said:


> If you get a food tube, you won't have this problem.


I've tried a food tube. She doesn't seem to like it...


----------



## severity (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you should get a food bowl that has a built in perch, Luther does the same thing.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Believe it or not, but I use a bird feeder made for wild birds. It's a plastic thingamabob and the birds can perch on it but can't poop on it. I mix the pellets and seed in the feeder and it lasts a few days. Minimal wastage, too, as there's a catcher by the perches. Mind you I have 5-6 birds plus babies in an aviary so this might not be the best set up for you. But I've had a lot of luck with it.


----------

